

There's Going To Be Many More Rails(es) - bdfh42
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/02/theres-going-to-be-many-more-railses.html

======
hboon
I read this as saying web applications allow individual developers to pick
their programming language whereas desktop applications didn't. That doesn't
sound right.

Yes, with web applications, the developer (read:company) gets to pick the
language and tools used and not the users.

But this is the same with desktop software. I've shipped desktop software
written in Dolphin Smalltalk. The users didn't stop me. They don't even care
what it's written in as long as it worked.

And in either case, the decision maker is still the company, not the
individual developer, though the company may delegate that decision to an
individual developer, especially for smaller companies. The individual
developer didn't have increased freedom to pick and choose because these are
web applications.

So nothing has changed because those are web applications.

What has changed is more and more companies, especially smaller ones or those
that has a deep software engineering culture recognises that using a different
programming language matters in terms of productivity.

------
RKlophaus
Totally agree, and already on the bandwagon with the Nitrogen Web Framework
for Erlang (<http://nitrogenproject.com>).

It's not a Rails clone, in fact it owes more to ASP.NET than anything else.

Created this because I wanted to use the most appropriate language for the
problem I was trying to solve.

